# NZ Credit Card



## LBLachut (Dec 12, 2011)

My husband and I are moving to Christchurch, NZ in February. We are looking at credit cards. What credit cards do you recommend that have lower annual account fees and good perks? We were considering Kiwi bank go fly card, any thoughts or suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Go Fly - interest rates between 18.90 and 21.90%. Yes you get airpoints, but if you can't pay the outstanding amount off before interest rates apply - the rates are high. 
Their website has a 'Which card for me?' section to help you decide.
I switched all my accounts to Kiwibank several years ago and no regrets, have a Low Rate Mastercard, at 12.90% it was far more attractive than the (at that time) 19.95% Mastercard from the bank I was with. The annual account fees are far lower too. I am a Kiwibank 'fan' - living out of the country for several years I've found their online services and responses to any queries I've had re investments etc to be excellent.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Song_Si said:


> Go Fly - interest rates between 18.90 and 21.90%. Yes you get airpoints, but if you can't pay the outstanding amount off before interest rates apply - the rates are high.
> Their website has a 'Which card for me?' section to help you decide.
> I switched all my accounts to Kiwibank several years ago and no regrets, have a Low Rate Mastercard, at 12.90% it was far more attractive than the (at that time) 19.95% Mastercard from the bank I was with. The annual account fees are far lower too. I am a Kiwibank 'fan' - living out of the country for several years I've found their online services and responses to any queries I've had re investments etc to be excellent.



I agree I used both Kiwibank & ANZ for credit cards whilst living overseas for 2 years. The service I got from Kiwibank was amazing whereas ANZ gave me a lot of grief because of their stuff ups.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

LBLachut said:


> My husband and I are moving to Christchurch, NZ in February. We are looking at credit cards. What credit cards do you recommend that have lower annual account fees and good perks? We were considering Kiwi bank go fly card, any thoughts or suggestions? Thanks!


I have the 'flying Kiwi card' but am just about to change it to a straight goldcard. The six-monthly fee is much less but you still get most of the goldcard perks like travel insurance.


----------

